# Still Un-Named...



## CindyPham (Aug 31, 2004)

This is harder than I thought... picking the name should be the easier part, right? I've been testing out names, and I started calling him Too Short. LoL I don't think that's a real name so... I still am up for any more suggestions! Thank you all!


















He's almost 15 weeks, and I never realized how small he was until I saw this picture I took today! Can you see how small his nose is? I just love it! He does have quite a belly on him though... I love big puppy belly!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

> This is harder than I thought... picking the name should be the easier part, right? I've been testing out names, and I started calling him Too Short. LoL I don't think that's a real name so... I still am up for any more suggestions! Thank you all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is so precious. Little Bit.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Looks like a "George" to my husband because he thought he looks like George Hamilton with the distinguished looking salt and pepper hair!!!!!!!!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

He kind of looks like a Lenny to me! He is SO cute!!! I want to snuggle with him!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

I actually think he looks like a buster lol..I really do. But if you don't like that , I agree w/your boyfriend that Pepper is cute, Peppy for sure! 

Hehe peppy!

ANdrea


----------



## MalteseMum (Apr 25, 2007)

I like little bit.
=)


----------



## CindyPham (Aug 31, 2004)

> I actually think he looks like a buster lol..I really do. But if you don't like that , I agree w/your boyfriend that Pepper is cute, Peppy for sure!
> 
> Hehe peppy!
> 
> ANdrea[/B]


Buster is on the top of my list... I love that name! I also like Buttons! I am just going to use all the names suggested, and hopefully he'll tell me which he wants to be called. =]


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

YAY! cause he SO looks like a Buster! Little tough guy! hehe. Love it! Hope he tells you he wants that name!
Let us know! 

Andrea


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

Oh my gosh, that is one cute puppy







Congrats!!!

I think he looks like "Cruiser". I think that is a cute name


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Button suits him since he has a little button nose! That's so cute! Cute as a button! Haha!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Awww, he has a perfect little maltese face with a little pepper on top. I like that name by the way. pepper puppy


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I like Stewy!! LOL...I know I already posted a name, but I liked Stewy as well....Or maybe Milo...or maybe Bruiser


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I swear he has one of the sweetest faces I've ever seen! Hurry up and pick a name already!!!
How 'bout "Butch" for a little tough guy? Buster is good, Little Bit is cute.....

Gosh he's even cuter than all the names!!!! This is a tough one. Good Luck!


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

What a cutie. He looks like a Shih Tzu x Poo mix I had several years ago. Her name was Snuggles (you said he likes to snuggle.) Or maybe Captain..... or you can name him after my Shih Tzu I showed back in high school. His name was Diojie (D-O-G.) It took my mom almost 45 minutes to figure it out on our way home after seeing him.


----------



## My2Furbabies (Oct 2, 2006)

OMG he is such a doll!







I love his coloring! Keep those pictures coming!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Wookie????


----------



## CindyPham (Aug 31, 2004)

> What a cutie. He looks like a Shih Tzu x Poo mix I had several years ago. Her name was Snuggles (you said he likes to snuggle.) Or maybe Captain..... or you can name him after my Shih Tzu I showed back in high school. His name was Diojie (D-O-G.) It took my mom almost 45 minutes to figure it out on our way home after seeing him. [/B]



LoL! That is too funny! Diojie! =] I like that! I was really wanting to go with snuggles, but he's turning borderline girl. LoL. Instead of Captain I thought of something like Master, but that's too weird. Hehe


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

He is so sweet, I cant believe he is 15 weeks, he's tiny.

Buster is my big boof headed Cairne terrie x staffy's name. lol I thinkg BUttons is cute too.


----------



## CindyPham (Aug 31, 2004)

> Wookie????[/B]


Mel's super famous baby is Mr. Wookie... there's no way anyone can rock that name better than him... =] 

I was told he looks like an e-wok from star wars when he was a puppy? Are wookies and e-woks the same thing?



> He is so sweet, I cant believe he is 15 weeks, he's tiny.
> 
> Buster is my big boof headed Cairne terrie x staffy's name. lol I thinkg BUttons is cute too.[/B]


Buster reminds me of "BUSTED" LoL Like they did something wrong... =] Buttons is growing on me. If I were to go with that name how should I pronounce it? 

Buh-ins?
Buddins
butt-tins


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

I like it pronounced Buddins.

Buster reminds me too much of my buster, and yours is WAAAY to cute to be compared to Buster...lol


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Are wookies and e-woks the same thing?[/B]


oh he totally looks like an ewok! wicket was the one i liked best, he was an ewok. 

(and no, wookies and ewoks are nothing alike







)

if ewok and or wicket is a no go... i'm all for buttons.


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=379231
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhhh.... I vote for Wicket. I love ewoks. I am not a big Star Wars fan but I loved the one with all the ewoks. Can we please name the puppy Wicket?


----------



## gottagettamaltee (Dec 1, 2005)

> I actually think he looks like a buster lol..I really do. But if you don't like that , I agree w/your boyfriend that Pepper is cute, Peppy for sure!
> 
> Hehe peppy!
> 
> ANdrea[/B]


aww i really think he looks like a buster too! especially with that blue striped tank on, he does look like a buster! he's so cute too i want one!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

He is really adorable!!
I don't know why but I just love Bam Bam







like from the Flintstones cartoon...
Andrea


----------



## CindyPham (Aug 31, 2004)

Ok now I know what ewok looks like. He looks kind of creepy, but seems funny lol Wicket is cute... it says the guy next to him is TEEK. That's a funny name! =]


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=379205
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My dtr's friend has a boy puppy named "Pirate"


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Buster Buster Buster Buster!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

> Buster reminds me of "BUSTED" LoL Like they did something wrong... =] Buttons is growing on me. If I were to go with that name how should I pronounce it?
> 
> Buh-ins?
> Buddins
> butt-tins[/B]


<span style="font-family:Georgia">I LOVE buttons. Like someone else said it brings up reminders of his "cute as a button" little nose. As for pronunciations I like them all. What feels right when you call him? Remember the name you use will want to be comfortable. </span>


----------



## CindyPham (Aug 31, 2004)

Ok, this is going out on a limb here... but what about the name "SEXY" LOL I had put him in this safari outfit and out of nowhere I was like... OooOoh You're soooo sexy!! Hahaha I couldn't stop laughing at that as a name.... SEXY.... too weird?


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

> Ok, this is going out on a limb here... but what about the name "SEXY" LOL I had put him in this safari outfit and out of nowhere I was like... OooOoh You're soooo sexy!! Hahaha I couldn't stop laughing at that as a name.... SEXY.... too weird?[/B]


<span style="font-family:Georgia">Cute, but think of how it would be to be out in public calling him that.
















One thing I find is that no matter what name we give these little guys they end up with a million nicknames. </span>


----------



## CindyPham (Aug 31, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=379303
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are 100% right! They DO end up with tons of names! LoL I never thought of that. Wow I almost feel normal here now with tons of nicknames for them! =]


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=379304
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think we all have hundreds of names for a our babies, I know I do. I say you choose your favourite of what suits him best, cough Buttons cough. And once he is used to his name you can call him all the names you like.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I like Buttons and Wicket the best. I think I prefer Wicket just cause it's different but then again I don't know a Buttons either.

When Bella was itty bitty I was in Petsmart and a girl came up and told me my dog looked like an ewok. I was so offended until I decided she meant that as a compliment!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I like Wicket. And I like the name Pookie. How close are u to a decision yet? 
....he is such a tiny munchkin.









When i first got Archie, he was going to be "Loki" (an ancient god of mischief). But no one could remember it. LOL


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

name finding is soooo hard! how about....Winkie?


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> I like Wicket. And I like the name Pookie. How close are u to a decision yet?
> ....he is such a tiny munchkin.
> 
> 
> ...


Thank GOODNESS Archie is what he ended up because he is definitely an ARCHIE! AWWWWW


----------



## BILLIE (Mar 26, 2007)

I love the name Little Bit & Bam-Bam is cute.








He is sooooo adorable!
If you every find out what his mix is or the breeders name
please post! 
I think Tink needs a friend!!!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Cindy, remember when you are out and if you have to call both dogs how will "Sexy - Balls come here" sound? You may get more than just dogs responding. lol


Wait, on second thought, that might not be too bad!


----------



## CindyPham (Aug 31, 2004)

Thank you all for sticking with me through this! I will pick a name by tonight! You all have came up with such great names, and it's even harder now! LoL 

Another name possibility I thought of is TIPSY. 
He tries really hard to stay up as long as possibly while standing up or sitting up sometimes, and ends up just tipping over! It's so funny. His eyes are close during the whole process, but he still wants to have fun! =] 

I do like "cute as a button" phrase because of his button nose.


----------



## CindyPham (Aug 31, 2004)

EDIT* 

Bonkers or Ninja! LoL Too cute!


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

> When i first got Archie, he was going to be "Loki" (an ancient god of mischief). But no one could remember it. LOL[/B]


I used to have a dog named Loki, everyone thought his name was "low-key" and that I was really into music or something though. 

I have picked out the name for my new dog I probably wont be getting for like 5 more years







....I want to name him Yogi like Yogi bear, anyone like that idea? He looks kinda like a Yogi. Came up with it since I have pretty much unofficially changed Sunny's name to Booboo. He even comes when I call now.


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

> I like Wicket. And I like the name Pookie. How close are u to a decision yet?
> ....he is such a tiny munchkin.
> 
> 
> ...


That's it. That should be his name........ Munchkin.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

How about Snickerdoodle? Or Snickers? Snickerbritches...


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

How about Sneaker or Niki?

TIPSY is cute! I vote for that one!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Did you decide yet? 

We're curious!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh - I like Tipsy!! That's cute. Well?? We're waiting......









Andrea - Thanks, I think Arch fits his name too..


----------



## a2z (Aug 23, 2004)

I looked at him and the first thing that popped into my head was 'Dinky'!

He needs a cute tiny name, because he's a little dinky doggie!


----------



## CindyPham (Aug 31, 2004)

I am going with Tipsy! Last night he tipped over before sleeping so that confirmed it! =] Thanks everyone! Wish I could have gone with more names for him! =] I will take more pictures later!!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

NO Buster?









Well he is adorable no matter what his name is.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Tipsy is very cute, and it 'fits' with your other kids' names. All unique and perfect for their personalities (I remember the story of how Balls got his name!).


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

he does look like a buttons . or truffles


----------

